# dust guard on Triton



## rauch808 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello all! I am building a router table (my first project)for a new triton and was wondering if I should remove the dust guard on the router to help the dust to move away from the motor and down into the dust collection port that will be installed in the cabinet? Or should I connect a hose to the existing dust guard instead? 

Thanx
~j


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome John, hope you enjoy us as much as we will enjoy having you aboard. Not sure how the Triton is configured so hard to tell not knowing but rest assured that someone will be along very soon to respond to your question.

"G"


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

John,
I have the Triton in my table and don't use the dust guard. However! Having said that, I would suggest that you try it both ways and determine for yourself which way extracts the most dust. I have often wondered if I should re-attach the dust guard. So, give it a try and let me know which works best for you.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I removed the dust guard from mine (table use). It was a major pain.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

I took mine off also, the only hook up is on the fence. Its on a small portable table, so I let the dust fly and not build up around collet.


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Dust guard on Triton router*

I have the 2-1/4 hp Triton router mounted in my table. I built a dust cabinet for my table. I tried it both ways; with the dust shrouds installed, there was a lot of sawdust collecting inside the guard. Removed it and all the dust gets sucked right out. If you are building a dust box, take it all off. If you are making an open table, use it with a hose attached. Their dust guard actually works extremely well, especially for hand held routing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Oct 22, 2009)

I use a Triton in my router table. The router is attached to a plate. The underside thickness of the table top causes the dust port to be difficult to hook up to any type of hose. My first plant is to leave the dust port in place and simply install a bracket to hold my shop-vac hose near the dust port opening. Haven't tried it yet but I'll post my results. I might be a while since it is so cold in my shop right now. Too cold to be out there.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

I built my own table about six months ago, and installed my Triton 2-1/4 with the dust guard attached. I have it mounted with the hose coming off the back side of the router, and attached to my shop vac with a standard 2-1/2 inch hose. I plan on buying a Y splitter soon, so I can attach a hose to the top fence and the bottom at the same time. Right now, I either use two shop vacs, or let the top chips fly and sweep up after.
I made an outlet box and attached it to the front of the table, where I have the router and shop vac plugged in. When I throw the switch, the router has the soft start feature, so the shop vac kicks in first, then the router comes up to speed. Works great! 

When I built this setup, I never thought of removing the dust guard. I might try it to see if it works better, but I like trying to keep the mess to a minimum as I go.


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Triton dust guard*

George,

Unless you have a dust collection box below your router on the table, leave the Triton dust guard in place and use it the way you have it set up. The guard definitely collects most of the dust. But if you decide to build a dust enclosure with its own dust collection port, I recommend removing the guard to let the chips and dust get sucked out of the enclosure. My experience is that if you leave the guard on inside the dust box you will get a lot of chips building up between the table and router.



Capt Splinter said:


> I built my own table about six months ago, and installed my Triton 2-1/4 with the dust guard attached. I have it mounted with the hose coming off the back side of the router, and attached to my shop vac with a standard 2-1/2 inch hose. I plan on buying a Y splitter soon, so I can attach a hose to the top fence and the bottom at the same time. Right now, I either use two shop vacs, or let the top chips fly and sweep up after.
> I made an outlet box and attached it to the front of the table, where I have the router and shop vac plugged in. When I throw the switch, the router has the soft start feature, so the shop vac kicks in first, then the router comes up to speed. Works great!
> 
> When I built this setup, I never thought of removing the dust guard. I might try it to see if it works better, but I like trying to keep the mess to a minimum as I go.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Michael,
I kind of like the way my table is set up now. Next week I will be traveling to Houston, and there is a Woodcraft store near where I'll be. They have the 2 1/2" Y fitting I need for $3.99. Once I get that, I can move on to other needs for my shop.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Oct 12, 2010)

thought I would bring this one up again. I have a triton router in the table I just built. I'm having trouble finding a hose that fits into it. I plan on having a dust collection hose on the router port and the Woodpeckers super fence up on top of the table. should be great dust collection.

what are you guys using for a 1 1/2" hose?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 7/32" to 1 1/2" Dust Collection Hose Reducer 
Dust Collection Fittings - Reducers - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

==========



ApgarNJ said:


> thought I would bring this one up again. I have a triton router in the table I just built. I'm having trouble finding a hose that fits into it. I plan on having a dust collection hose on the router port and the Woodpeckers super fence up on top of the table. should be great dust collection.
> 
> what are you guys using for a 1 1/2" hose?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Oct 12, 2010)

I found that page but what I really wanted was the smaller hose as I have a reducer already drilled and fastened out on the right side wall of the base for the table. If i can find actual 1 1/2" OD hose that is flexible, I can just screw that into the dust port and then go right to the reducer, outside the table would be all 2 1/2 to a dust extractor (CT22). 

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I found that page but what I really wanted was the smaller hose as I have a reducer already drilled and fastened out on the right side wall of the base for the table. If i can find actual 1 1/2" OD hose that is flexible, I can just screw that into the dust port and then go right to the reducer, outside the table would be all 2 1/2 to a dust extractor (CT22).
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Dan,

I think household vacuum cleaner stores sell that hose.

That's were I get mine from in Sydney so I can't recommend an outlet in US.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> I found that page but what I really wanted was the smaller hose as I have a reducer already drilled and fastened out on the right side wall of the base for the table. If i can find actual 1 1/2" OD hose that is flexible, I can just screw that into the dust port and then go right to the reducer, outside the table would be all 2 1/2 to a dust extractor (CT22).
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Dan - Try browsing the Home Depot plumbing department. They have several sizes of flexible and not-so-flexible hose on roles sold in bulk (by the foot). Could even take the fitting you want to mate to with you to make sure you get a decent fit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Drop by the Good--Will /2nd hand stores and take a look around I have got many from them for a song, the ones off the upright vacuum cleaners the norm ,very flexible and cheap,,last one I got was 2.oo dollars and is 15ft.long with nice ends..

Here's a so so shot of one of them,see below..

===========


----------



## giman (Nov 14, 2010)

*triton dust collector*

I have the big triton mounted into a homemade table--tried to get something to connect to the built in dust collector, but eventually removed it and collect from back of case and run another hose up to fence. The collector works well out of the table though.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all, 
I do not have a tryton, but in general on a router table, 95% of dust are going over the top table and only 5% below.
the router wind goes up and I therefore find it preferable to have the dust collector on top of the table (in the fence and above the bit)
Go and see my fence at this adress: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Guide_Reglable.pdf

Daniel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Daniel

What about when you are doing dado cuts almost all the chips / dust is going down the hole(s) at I would say 95% is going down in the box and 5% is going over the edge..I see you have a plastic guard under the top but most don't use a small router like yours.. 

========



Santé said:


> Hi all,
> I do not have a tryton, but in general on a router table, 95% of dust are going over the top table and only 5% below.
> the router wind goes up and I therefore find it preferable to have the dust collector on top of the table (in the fence and above the bit)
> Go and see my fence at this adress: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Guide_Reglable.pdf
> ...


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

when you are doing dado cuts almost all the chips / dust is going to the left folowing the dadoo cuted, it is for this reson that I have a secondary dust collector at the left of the bit
below the table top


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Daniel

I think we have been down that road a time or two 
OP came out with a base plate just for that type of job but if you watch the RWS videos you will see most of it just gets put over the side..  or down the router hole..
But that's why I use the Porter Cable base insert plate for dado cuts and dovetail cuts....

===========

=====



Santé said:


> when you are doing dado cuts almost all the chips / dust is going to the left folowing the dadoo cuted, it is for this reson that I have a secondary dust collector at the left of the bit
> below the table top


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

any advise on taking the guard of the 3 1/4 triton.. I need to remove mine I am sure I can figure it out but wondered if there was any step I should watch out for... 

My first thought was wanting to keep it on but it gets in the way of using the offset wrench when changing bits and not adjusting the router height to the top of the table.. I do not think anyone mentioned this in this thread and I did not think about it until today when I was trying to use matched bits and did not want to move the router height setting...


----------



## giman (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the big mother Triton and when in a table, I removed the dust port, but off the table the port works very well


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

On my 3 1/4 Triton I use the flex hose for sump pumps it fit in the base nicely and its cheap


----------

